# Amitriptyline Question



## pip x (May 10, 2011)

Hi All I have suffered IBSc for about 30 yrs although it tends to change between d and a also. My GP put me on Amitriptyline about 7 yrs ago as i had terrible d and together with her monthly checks on me we raised this to 50mg slowly. She advised to take until i was symptom free for about 6mths then to come off it. It was great and came off after 6mths. However about 5yrs ago after moving house symptoms returned again and a new GP put me back on at the same dose. Again it worked great but whenever i have tried to come off it since due to the terrible constipation effects on me i suffer terrible withdrawals and the d always comes back. My GP has now said to stay on it at the same dose of 50mg for a few mths then lower to the dosage that suits me. She has also advised to practically live on the fybogel forever to counteract the constipation side effects. Trouble is the fybogel gives me painful wind. I am just wondering if anyone else has the same side effect and what they take to help. I have also been using Senakot (only roughly twice a week if really needed) instead of the fybogel as this seems to not give me any of the wind problems, but not sure if this will cause problems long term.


----------



## nicoler (Aug 18, 2012)

Have you tried any probiotics? These seem to help with the wind issue for most. May have to try different ones or take more than one a day(which is what i do). GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## origin46 (May 10, 2009)

pip x said:


> Hi All I have suffered IBSc for about 30 yrs although it tends to change between d and a also. My GP put me on Amitriptyline about 7 yrs ago as i had terrible d and together with her monthly checks on me we raised this to 50mg slowly. She advised to take until i was symptom free for about 6mths then to come off it. It was great and came off after 6mths. However about 5yrs ago after moving house symptoms returned again and a new GP put me back on at the same dose. Again it worked great but whenever i have tried to come off it since due to the terrible constipation effects on me i suffer terrible withdrawals and the d always comes back. My GP has now said to stay on it at the same dose of 50mg for a few mths then lower to the dosage that suits me. She has also advised to practically live on the fybogel forever to counteract the constipation side effects. Trouble is the fybogel gives me painful wind. I am just wondering if anyone else has the same side effect and what they take to help. I have also been using Senakot (only roughly twice a week if really needed) instead of the fybogel as this seems to not give me any of the wind problems, but not sure if this will cause problems long term.


----------



## origin46 (May 10, 2009)

Seems to me if the 50mg suits you, not aware of concerns about lowering. I was at 50mg for several months, then backed off to 35mg which overall works better for me. But my doc (psychiatrist) was not concerned about 50mg as a steady dosage. Maybe GP is being overly protective, though I haven't read studies of long-term usage. Gonna read up now.


----------

